# machine de démonstration



## simenon

Bonjour. Comme on pourrait traduire "machine de démonstration" en italien. Je crois qu'il s'agit d'une machine qu'on utilise pour essai, pour faire connaitre le produit aux gents. Mais je ne suis pas sure. Sur internet on trouve plein d'attestations de cette expression. 
Je cite la phrase du roman où je l'ai trouvée. On parle d'un homme qui prend sa douche.

"Il s'était déjà savonné et rincé mais il n'intérrompait la danse de l'eau ruisselante et il continuait, comme une machine de démonstration trop bien réglée, à s'asperger, selon un ordre immuable, tantot épaules haut de la nuque aisselles poitrine sexe, tantot jambes et fesses..."

Le sens est clair. Il repète plusieurs fois les memes gestes dans le meme ordre comme une machine réglée pour faire ça, trop bien réglée car elle (la machine) continue à le faire plusieurs fois. Mais je ne suis pas sure du sens propre de l'expression et surtout je ne sais pas comment la rendre en italien. Donc toute suggestion sera bienvenue. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

Si tu employais quelque chose comme "..come un automa da dimostrazione" ?
"...come un automa che servirebbe a dimostrare..." ? Je ne sais pas du tout si ça a le moindre sens en italien. C'est toi le "native", j'essaye !


----------



## Corsicum

Dans l’attente d’avis experts :
« _Dimostrazione_ » est probablement incontournable.
Il me semble que _« __automa »_ proposé par *itka* fait l’affaire.

Par contre si l’usage de _« uomo machina / __l'uomo meccanico_ _»_ est aussi répandu qu’en Français il est peut être dommage, difficile, de se passer de _machina_ ou _mecanismo_ ?

Pour mémoire : Techniquement on parle aussi : _d’appareil de démonstration_ , mais cela ne passe pas pour en imagé pour Français il est peut probable que cela passe en Italien : _apparecchio_ , je n’ai aucun exemple d’utilisation imagée ?


----------



## simenon

merci. Mais en effet le problème n'est pas "machine" mais " démonstration". Machine, on peut le traduire avec: macchina, apparecchio, macchinario, meccanismo, etc. 
Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment rendre le mot démonstration, et je ne sais meme pas exactement qu'est ce que l'on entend en disant "machine de démonstration". Il s'agit réellement d'une machine qu'on utilise pour montrer comment elle fonctionne aux gents? D'après vos messages il me semble de comprendre que vous savez de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est ce que je comprend, comme :
_Un_ _prototype de démonstration_ / _Une maquette de démonstration_
En jargon technique on parle de _démo_ (_démonstration_):
Faire une _démo _dans un salon avec un _prototype(un proto)_ ou une _maquette_, une version X de _démo. _
 
C’est curieux, l’expression ne semble pas être utilisée très souvent telle quelle en Italien, quelques exemples ?
_Una macchina di dimostrazione_
_Un prototipo__ di dimostrazione_
_ _
On le retrouve ici :
_De recherche, de développement et de démonstration = di ricerca, sviluppo e dimostrazione_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...val=506171:cs&page=1&hwords=de+demonstration~_
_ _
_Pour être utilisé uniquement à des fins de démonstration et de validation = per poterlo usare soltanto a fini di dimostrazione e di convalida_
___http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...val=505652:cs&page=1&hwords=de+demonstration~_
 
Par contre on retrouve beaucoup plus fréquemment _faire une démonstration machine_  :
_La dimostrazione del prototipo in grado di muoversi_
_Dimostrazione macchine__ per lavorazioni in pendenza./  Dimostrazione macchine per lavorazioni in piano_


----------



## itka

Ah oui, je n'imaginais pas que ça pose un problème en italien !
Une démonstration consiste à montrer quelque chose. Ici, il semble bien s'agir du sens matériel du terme. Une nouvelle machine apparaît sur le marché et il faut montrer aux clients potentiels comment elle fonctionne. 
Pour cela, le vendeur fait une démonstration. Parfois, pour de l'électro-ménager par exemple, il peut même venir à domicile. Récemment un vendeur m'a proposé de venir faire le ménage chez moi thumbsup: mais une seule fois, malheureusement !) avec son nouvel aspirateur-laveur-sécheur pour que je voie comme il marche bien.
Une machine de démonstration ne sert qu'à cela. 

Ici, cet homme se lave comme s'il était une machine, méthodiquement et mécaniquement. Quand il a fini, il recommence. On dirait qu'il ne cherche pas à être propre, mais à montrer les gestes qu'il faut faire comme s'il était une véritable machine. 

C'est plus clair ? Mais je ne sais pas comment dire cela en italien...


----------



## Huginn

macchina/macchinario dimostrativo/a.


----------



## Corsicum

Huginn said:


> macchina/macchinario dimostrativo/a.


Oui, il y avait effectivement un malaise ça va beaucoup mieux !
_Macchina dimostrativa _
_Programma dimostrativo_

Et j’ai découvert à cette occasion que l’on pourrait dire en Français :
_Machine démonstrative_
_Programme démonstratif_
Mais le sens semble être différent, une _machine démonstrative_ n’est pas forcément une _machine de démonstration_, dédiée à la _démonstration_. 
Une _machine de démonstration_ devrait être _démonstrative_ .
Tout dépend aussi du contexte....


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous. 
Donc maintenant je suis sure du sens: il s'agit réellement d'une machine pour faire des démonstration, ce que je soupçonnais sans en avoir la certitude. En plus Itka a aussi éclairé le motif (je n'y avais pas pensé) pour lequel l'auteur choisis une machine de démonstration et pas une machine quelconque: dans les démonstration la machine doit répéter plusieurs fois ses mouvements. 
Bon. Quant à l'italien. La démonstration dont parlent corsicum et itka s'appelle "dimostrazione" meme en italien. Par contre, l'expression "macchina da dimostrazione" n'est pas très fréquant (Il suffit de taper les deux expression sul google pour s'aperçevoir de l'enorme différance). 
L'adjectif "dimostrativa", que Hougin propose, sonne un peut mieux. Surtout si on l'ulitise avec "prototipo" comme suggère Corsicum. Mais en réalité le "prototipo" est une chose un peu différente, c'est-à-dire le modèle de base d'une nouvelle machine. Mais il est vrai que meme le "prototipo" sert pour demontrer quelque chose, et notemmente: le bon fonctionnement de la nouvelle machine.
Donc enfin je peux traduire: apparecchio dimostrativo, macchina dimostrativa, prototipo dimostrativo, ecc. Mais en tous cas je pense que "dimostrativo" ça va.
je vous remercie tous pour votre gentilesse et votre compétance.
Bonne nuit et à bientot


----------

